# Авиация > Современность >  Фоторепортаж о сдаче ВВС двух Су-34 15 декабря 2006г

## Forger

Эти снимки мне прислал мой товарищ. В связи с тем, что репортаж получается слегка "жареным", а товарищ работает на заводе, фамилию его я тактично опущу.

----------


## Forger

Продолжаю...

----------


## SergM

Вот и принципиальный вопрос по новинкам Су-34:
самое важное новшество - ТУАЛЕТЫ - там где размещены? Как работают? Есть опробовавшие? Кабина удобная? Газету там можно читать? Бобина с бумагой где подвешена ?(страшная военная тайна) :)
Кстати, вместо балки, наверное, не водосточная, а канализационная труба-это практичней - когда бомбы уже кончились - стрелой мчимся в клозет и нажимаем клавишу аварийного сброса нечистот( а можно потом и на пульт педальку пристроить - рационализация) .

----------


## AC

*Forger,*
А нет ли отдельного фото Су-24М №14?

----------

Куда мы катимся!!!  :(  Пострелял бы всех пиарщиков!

----------


## MAX

Наверное, это серийные машины. Покрашены одинаково. Но вот почему на серийных машинах хвостовые балки отличаются? 
Понятие "серийные" подразумевает что-то немного другое. Подозреваю, что это пиар. Опять разные по начинка борта. Еще сто лет испытывать и доводить будут.

----------


## Антоха

> Наверное, это серийные машины. Покрашены одинаково. Но вот почему на серийных машинах хвостовые балки отличаются? 
> Понятие "серийные" подразумевает что-то немного другое. Подозреваю, что это пиар. Опять разные по начинка борта. Еще сто лет испытывать и доводить будут.


МАХ.. ты меня поражаешь :lol:

----------


## Холостяк

Хорошего качества фото и главное непосредственно от участника события.
Я уже в темку " Су-34 составит основу ударной мощи фронтовой авиации?? " записывал и размещал фото об этом событии. Кто принимал эти борты... Там, кстати, Михайлов говорил об модернизированных Су-24 ( они за Су-34 стояли), но он там мельком сказал, что наши они..., то есть для наших частей. И что их "модернизации" хватит года на два на три...

----------


## FLOGGER

Большое спасибо товарищу Forger за интересный репортаж, по крайней мере ясно, что "впаривание" продолжается и идет полным ходом. С уважением.

----------


## Холостяк

Я несколько не понял..., по поводу "впаривания"... В смысле значения этого слова. Но вот эта помпезность с "пионерами", оркестром и подобное...и главное только двух самолетов...прямо таки ... ... Как будто передают штук двадцать как минимум...

----------


## Антоха

так в том-то и загвоздка, что если уж пригласили "пионеров", то будь-те любезны не обманывать детей!!!  Но видимо господ из "сухого" не учили в детстве, что врать не хорошо! :evil: 
И еще одна забавная деталь... наш всеми уважаемый Главком, известный любитель помпезных мероприятий, все-же не стал участвовать в этом спектакле  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> И еще одна забавная деталь... наш всеми уважаемый Главком, известный любитель помпезных мероприятий, все-же не стал участвовать в этом спектакле


Зато он как обычно зажигал на передаче Су-25СМ:
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Su-25SM_Kubinka.htm
 :D

----------


## ГЫЫК

Так неужели это все обычная совковая показуха????

----------


## Холостяк

Антоха!!! Вы не правы!!! Как раз таки Главком ВВС лично  порадовал всех присутствующих своей персоной на данном мероприятии! Так что шоу удалось!!!! На фото он в центре... Там же и Погосян.... И руку жмет ГК ВВС Михайлов Заму ГЛИЦ Маликову, прилетевшему за техникой...

Ссылка:http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=419

----------

Ну народ...

А если бы самолеты передали без радостных криков не обмолвившить ни словом, так что и обсудить было бы нечего, вам бы это понравилось?

Ну давайте просто порадуемся за то, что нам на вооружение стали поступать новые бомбардировщики. Конечно, было бы лучше, если бы их была сотня, но даже в сотне будет первый и второй.

----------


## Холостяк

Мне реально например приятно, что хоть это дали нашей родной Авиации за последние долгие годы сосания "леденца"...


Вот интересная информация... так что хоть и вооружили Су-34... А то у нас и могли "забыть"
...
Завершились Государственные испытания корректируемой авиационной бомбы КАБ-500С (К-01С) со спутниковым управлением. Испытания проводились на базе 929 ГЛИЦ. Новая КАБ адоптирована к применению в составе комплекса вооружения истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34.
Известно, что в состав вооружения Су-34 должна войти кроме КАБ-500С еще демонстрировавшаяся недавно бомба УПАБ-1500.

КАБ-500С создана в ОАО "НПП Регион" на базе семейства бомб КАБ-500 в содружестве с Московским конструкторским бюро "Компас". В качестве средства наведения использован многоканальный приемник спутниковых навигационных систем (СНС) ГЛОНАСС ПСН-2001, разработанный этим предприятием.

Новое высокоточное оружие предназначено для поражения наземных/морских малоразмерных целей с заранее известными координатами. Носителями КАБ-500С могут быть различные ударные самолеты, такие как Су-34, Су-35, ПАК ФА (экспортные Су-30МКИ, Су-30МК2, Су-30МК3). Введение полетного задания (координат) возможно непосредственно с борта самолета-носителя перед сбросом. Применение с одинаковой точностью возможно в любое время суток и в любых погодных условиях.

Согласно информации МКБ "Компас", идут работы по установке приемника спутникового наведения ПСН-2001 на тактической управляемой ракете класса "воздух-поверхность" Х-25 (Х-25МС/МСЭ). В ближайшем будущем планируется оборудовать этим приемником различные образцы высокоскоростных малоразмерных средств поражения морского, наземного и воздушного базирования, такие как ракеты РСЗО, тактические ракеты и БЛА.

----------


## felin

> Продолжаю...



  :shock:  очень красивая фотография, может не иметь других фотографию алжирских самолетов

----------


## AndyK

> так в том-то и загвоздка, что если уж пригласили "пионеров", то будь-те любезны не обманывать детей!!! Но видимо господ из "сухого" не учили в детстве, что врать не хорошо!


Дурят братишка, ой как дурят доверчивых "пионеров"!!!

с авиа.ру
"...А если их всего 1,5 сделали, причем реально ни один еще не передали? И ведь найдется чел, который скажет, что 3 и т. д. Так вот, первый их этих Су-34 (борт № 01) - это девятый Т-10В (т. е. Т-10В-9). А Т-10В раньше и Су-27ИБ назывался, и Су-32ФН. И что? Теперь Т-10В-1 из Су-27ИБ превратился в Су-34?.."
http://www.avia.ru/forum/0/0/1083372...711600_6.shtml

----------


## Vad

...а где у 02 катапультные кресла?

----------


## timsz

Народ, подскажите, какие Су-34 передавались ВВС в 2006?

В Кратких предварительных итогах работы авиационной промышленности говорится: "ОАО «НАПО им. Ю.П. Чкалова» передало заказчику первый серийный самолёт Су-34 и два самолёта Су-34 опытной партии".

То есть получается что, "02" был выставлен, но не передан.

А когда передавались первые два из опытной партии? И какие их номера?

----------


## Forger

По всей видимости - эти Новые фотографии Су-34

----------


## aramagedon

мне вот что интересно, на первой фотографии, где кабина крупным планом... так кресел катапультных нет, что-ли? такое впечатление, что стоят просто направляющие рельсы...

----------


## Forger

> мне вот что интересно, на первой фотографии, где кабина крупным планом... так кресел катапультных нет, что-ли? такое впечатление, что стоят просто направляющие рельсы...


Об этом и речь - неготовые самолеты с помпой передали ВВС

----------


## timsz

> Об этом и речь - неготовые самолеты с помпой передали ВВС


Похоже, с помпой но не передали. Военная приемка еще работает. :)

----------


## маска

> мне вот что интересно, на первой фотографии, где кабина крупным планом... так кресел катапультных нет, что-ли? такое впечатление, что стоят просто направляющие рельсы...


Вы еще спросите,что там в хвостовых балках находится. :Frown:

----------


## Nazar

> Об этом и речь - неготовые самолеты с помпой передали ВВС


Отсутствие кресел, никак не влияет на готовность самолета, на Су-24 демонтаж и установка обоих кресел, без лебедок, занимает 25-30 минут.
Кстати ВВС вообще надули, они их еще и не заправили :Wink:  




> Вы еще спросите,что там в хвостовых балках находится


 а что там находится.? :Eek:

----------


## Forger

[QUOTE=Nazar;13223]Отсутствие кресел, никак не влияет на готовность самолета, на Су-24 демонтаж и установка обоих кресел, без лебедок, занимает 25-30 минут.
Вы думаете Погосян приехал на 25 минут раньше положеного??? :Biggrin:  Ошибаетесь - машина готова на 80 процентов и реально до сих пор торчит на заводе - заказчик ожидает ее в лучшем случае к маю.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы думаете Погосян приехал на 25 минут раньше положеного??? Ошибаетесь - машина готова на 80 процентов и реально до сих пор торчит на заводе - заказчик ожидает ее в лучшем случае к маю.


При чем здесь Погосян, разговор идет не о готовности машины в целом, а о том , что отсутствие К-36 никак не влияет на готовность самолета. :Wink:

----------


## маска

> Отсутствие кресел, никак не влияет на готовность самолета, на Су-24 демонтаж и установка обоих кресел, без лебедок, занимает 25-30 минут.
> Кстати ВВС вообще надули, они их еще и не заправили 
> 
> 
>  а что там находится.?


А ничего там не находится.И когда появится никто не знает.

----------


## Nazar

То-есть там вообще пустота или все-таки , по аналогии с Су-24МР, установлен противовес, по массе сопоставимый с расчетной массой предпологаемого оборудования.

----------


## маска

> То-есть там вообще пустота или все-таки , по аналогии с Су-24МР, установлен противовес, по массе сопоставимый с расчетной массой предпологаемого оборудования.


Разве это так важно имеется ли там весовой имитатор?Может ли вообще кто нибудь внятно сказать есть ли хоть одна полностью функциональная система?Как же можно называть это серийным производством?Это так - установочная партия.

----------


## Холостяк

Статья на эту тему... 
Все празднуют передачу...   

И о Су-25...

----------


## AC

> Все празднуют передачу...


Ну ладно уж Вам... Журнал все-таки раз в 2 месяца выходит...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Это в большей степени сарказм... Огромная страна, с огромными ресурсами... и не иметь возможности для выпуска боевых самолетов... Уже с того времени передачи "с пионерами" двух собраных по сусекам самолетов, прошло почти три месяца и не собрать еще... Это полная  ... Пора уже публиковать статьи о новых самолетах, а тут все древнее событие мусируют... Позорно... и стыдно...
Можно было хоть деревянные выстрагать... для вида... а то вообще - ничего...

----------


## Flicker

"МОСКВА, 6 мар - РИА Новости. В 2007 году ВВС России закупят шесть многоцелевых ударных самолетов Су-34, сообщил РИА Новости во вторник главком Военно-воздушных сил РФ генерал армии Владимир Михайлов. 

"В 2007 году военно-воздушные силы намеренны закупить шесть Су-34, а начиная с 2008 года эти машины будут закупаться партиями по десять самолетов в год", - сказал Михайлов. 

По его словам, потребности ВВС Росси в этих самолетах до 2020 года составляют до 200 единиц."

Взято здесь: http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../61627567.html

----------


## Холостяк

Самолеты Су-34 первых партий 2006-2015 годов в далеком 2020 уже устареют, перенесут не один ремонт, попадут в АП... Вообщем в далеком 2020 их будет уже не 200 единиц, а в лучшем случае 50 боеготовых и исправных...

----------


## Flicker

По моему, Вы это где-то уже писали...
А вообще, интересно, до скольких лет доживают пессимисты? :)))))

----------


## Холостяк

Как сказал Лёлик: " В нашей профессии главное, этот самый, РЕАЛИЗМ!!!"
По пессимизму не ко мне...

----------


## Flicker

Холостяк, честное слово - верю, что Вы реалист. Но... занудствовать, так уж до конца!))) Смотрите, по очерёдности постов, Вы говорите:



> Огромная страна, с огромными ресурсами... и не иметь возможности для выпуска боевых самолетов... Пора уже публиковать статьи о новых самолетах,...Позорно... и стыдно...Можно было хоть деревянные выстрагать...


Главком ВВС РФ отвечает Вам: "В этом году 6-ть купим, потом каждый год по 10-ть. Настоящих железно/дюралево/титановых!"
А Вы что в ответ: Это конечно хорошо (или фигово), но всё равно они к 2020-му устареют! И останется у вас в ВВС полтора полка (если я не ошибаюсь.) Ну и...?

Отнеситесь к этому, как к шутке, но...))))))

----------


## Холостяк

Сам люблю шутки!!!  

Но от реализма не отхожу... Это "хорошо" хоть несколько самолетиков дадут. За это можно глотнуть холодненького...  
Но "плохо" - что так мало. До того мало, что реально не покроют мало мальски потребность нашей авиации.

----------


## AC

> Главком ВВС РФ отвечает...: "В этом году 6-ть купим, потом каждый год по 10-ть. Настоящих железно/дюралево/титановых!"


А главкому ВВС уже тоже ответили:
"По словам первого заместителя начальника Управления вооружения ВС РФ генерал-лейтенанта Владимира Михеева, сегодня можно говорить о невозможности выполнения в текущем году заданий госпрограммы вооружения ГПВ-2015 по количеству закупаемых образцов боевой техники. «Нерешенность вопросов финансирования и ценообразования приведет к тому, что не будет ... заданного ГПВ-2015 и количества самолетов Су-34», – сказал генерал...".
http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2007-03-23/1_news.html
 :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Значит по ВВСу хозяйства, как у Семибаба, будут развивать!

----------


## Snake

Немножко продолжим: http://news.ntv.ru/114378/

----------


## FLOGGER

> Значит по ВВСу хозяйства, как у Семибаба, будут развивать!


Что там у Семибаба было уже не помню, а вот то, что все эти обещания  бред-об этом писал не один раз. И безо всякой радости могу повторить это еще раз - для горе-патриотов.

----------


## Холостяк

> Что там у Семибаба было уже не помню, а вот то, что все эти обещания бред-об этом писал не один раз. И безо всякой радости могу повторить это еще раз - для горе-патриотов.


Напомню про "хозяйство Семибаба"... Там находился ложный аэродром, где стояли деревянно-тряпичные макеты самолетов. На аэродроме изображалась кипучая деятельность. Даже придумали макеты эти таскать на веревках, будто самолеты "рулят" по аэродрому... Зато сверху немцы видели реальный боевой аэродром!

Сегодня передали по всем каналам ТВ, что наконец то, переданный в декабре Су-34 Б\н 02 долетел таки до Липецка!!!! Уже год заканчивается, где остальные четыре самолета???? Ведь в этом году обещали шесть, а в следующем аж десять передать в ВВС!!!

----------


## Andreya

Заниматься х..............й 20 лет, а потом передать ВВС сразу четыре самолета, это, мягко говоря, очень непросто, хорошо хоть один долетел до нужного места. Потихонечку-полегонечку может разгонятся и дальше будет больше.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Напомню про "хозяйство Семибаба"... Там находился ложный аэродром, где стояли деревянно-тряпичные макеты самолетов. На аэродроме изображалась кипучая деятельность. Даже придумали макеты эти таскать на веревках, будто самолеты "рулят" по аэродрому... Зато сверху немцы видели реальный боевой аэродром!
> 
> Сегодня передали по всем каналам ТВ, что наконец то, переданный в декабре Су-34 Б\н 02 долетел таки до Липецка!!!! Уже год заканчивается, где остальные четыре самолета???? Ведь в этом году обещали шесть, а в следующем аж десять передать в ВВС!!!


Да-да-да , конечно же вспомнил про "хозяйство старшины Семибаба". А в роли немцев теперь "дорогие россияне"?
Теперь по теме: что-то я уже подзапутался- этот Су-34-02 - он откуда в  Липецк прилетел? Где он был с декабря прошлого года?

----------


## Холостяк

> Да-да-да , конечно же вспомнил про "хозяйство старшины Семибаба". А в роли немцев теперь "дорогие россияне"?
> Теперь по теме: что-то я уже подзапутался- этот Су-34-02 - он откуда в Липецк прилетел? Где он был с декабря прошлого года?


02, как и 01, находились в ГЛИЦ в Ахтубинске... Тогда с завода их принимал Зам.Нач.ГЛИЦ полковник Маликов.

----------


## Chizh

> 02, как и 01, находились в ГЛИЦ в Ахтубинске... Тогда с завода их принимал Зам.Нач.ГЛИЦ полковник Маликов.


Судя по сообщениям новостей борт 02 находился в Новосибе откуда вчера и перелетел в 4-й ЦБП и ПЛС в Липецке.

http://news.ntv.ru/114399/

----------


## Холостяк

> Судя по сообщениям новостей борт 02 находился в Новосибе откуда вчера и перелетел в 4-й ЦБП и ПЛС в Липецке.
> 
> http://news.ntv.ru/114399/


О как!!!
Значит они и не покидали завод с прошлого года!!! Класс!!! А тогда в декабре прошлого показали репортаж, что они летят с завода в ГЛИЦ, мол Зан.Нач.ГЛИЦ прибыл принимать матчасть... А  оказавается не все так просто...

----------


## Chizh

> О как!!!
> Значит они и не покидали завод с прошлого года!!! Класс!!! А тогда в декабре прошлого показали репортаж, что они летят с завода в ГЛИЦ, мол Зан.Нач.ГЛИЦ прибыл принимать матчасть... А  оказавается не все так просто...


Ну на счет борта 01 это еще вопрос, где он был полгода и где вообще сейчас. Думаю, что все-таки в ГЛИЦе.

----------


## Холостяк

Кто прав?   
Одни пишут из Новосибирска, другие из Ахтубинского ГЛИЦ...

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/idmk/2007/08/01/mk-daily/303622/

Все таки из ГЛИЦ гнали... 

И полный отстой.... Читаю про статью о Ан-12 разбившемся в Домодедово..., и статья заканчивается словами:
_"... Кстати, после предварительных экспертиз специалисты сделали вывод, что причиной катастрофы самолета стал все же отказ одного из двух двигателей... "_
Это что за журналюга пишет и что за "специалисты" сделали вывод??? С каких пор на Ан-12 ДВА ДВИГАТЕЛЯ???? Наверно два остальных под сокращение попали???? Грамотеи!!! Вот - это наша пресса....    
Ссылка:
http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/08/01/society/303637/

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кто прав?   
> Одни пишут из Новосибирска, другие из Ахтубинского ГЛИЦ...
> 
> http://www.mk.ru/blogs/idmk/2007/08/01/mk-daily/303622/
> 
> Все таки из ГЛИЦ гнали... 
> 
> И полный отстой.... Читаю про статью о Ан-12 разбившемся в Домодедово..., и статья заканчивается словами:
> _"... Кстати, после предварительных экспертиз специалисты сделали вывод, что причиной катастрофы самолета стал все же отказ одного из двух двигателей... "_
> ...


Там, кстати, один остряк написал. что  у АН-12-го 3 двигателя. Эта статейка в МК подтверждает мой тезис о полном слабоумии писак, пишущих на темы авиации и о военной тематике вообще.

----------


## FLOGGER

> О как!!!
> Значит они и не покидали завод с прошлого года!!! Класс!!! А тогда в декабре прошлого показали репортаж, что они летят с завода в ГЛИЦ, мол Зан.Нач.ГЛИЦ прибыл принимать матчасть... А  оказавается не все так просто...


В четверг познакомился на МАКСе с летчиком, который гнал 02 борт. Он сказал, что этот борт они гнали из Новосибирска. А 01 борт летает в Ахтубе. Мнение летчика о СУ-34 самые положительные, он просто в восторге от машины.

----------


## F74

> В четверг познакомился на МАКСе с летчиком, который гнал 02 борт. Он сказал, что этот борт они гнали из Новосибирска. А 01 борт летает в Ахтубе. Мнение летчика о СУ-34 самые положительные, он просто в восторге от машины.


Ага, летчик то из ГЛИЦ.  :Biggrin:  
А я 2 недели назад разговаривал с инженером по ПНК из Липецка. Он рассказал о перелете очень много интересного. Привезло сие "чудо техники" 4 отказа и сейчас стоит и дожидается бригаду из НАПО. Зато всякие делегации каждый день к нему водят.
И причина переноса перелета со вторника на пятницу не погода и не мифический "отказ ПО" г Калашникова, а банальная течь топлива.

Короче говоря, боюсь, что Су-34 останутся штучными изделиями.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ага, летчик то из ГЛИЦ.  
> А я 2 недели назад разговаривал с инженером по ПНК из Липецка. Он рассказал о перелете очень много интересного. Привезло сие "чудо техники" 4 отказа и сейчас стоит и дожидается бригаду из НАПО. Зато всякие делегации каждый день к нему водят.
> И причина переноса перелета со вторника на пятницу не погода и не мифический "отказ ПО" г Калашникова, а банальная течь топлива.
> 
> Короче говоря, боюсь, что Су-34 останутся штучными изделиями.


Я вообще боюсь за все новое, о чем так любят болтать наши начальники: боюсь, что если уж не СУ-34, то ПАКФА точно останется в единичных экземплярах. А уж про МИГ-35 и СУ-35- и речи нет, это, похоже, вообще не для нас! И какие истребители у нас будут через 10 лет-это не то, что большой, это стратегический вопрос. Да и объявленные перспективы строительства СУ-34 не вызывают оптимизма. Я, думаю, что в течение ближайших нескольких лет сокращение численного состава ВВС не будет компенсироваться, да и в дальнейшем тоже.А то, что 34-ка привезла несколько дефектов-это не страшно, это естественный ход отработки сложной системы. Категорически плохо то, что вообще эти доводки так сильно затянулись, уж сколько лет тянется...

----------


## Юрий

Да уж дорогой Флоггер! Перспективы туманны и, к сожалению, печальны. Не сказать большего. А обидно???!!! :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

Да..., действительно позорище... Только на прошлой неделе в среду Харчевский поднял в воздух этот Су-34... Наконец то обрался до Липецка..., и года не прошло... Даже инфа идет, что куча проблем в этом самолете... Делали-делали и наконец обделали..ь...


По Су-34 в Липецке:

http://news.rin.ru/news/139611/5/

http://www.knews.ru/allnews/866049/

http://www.lipetsknews.ru/today/?id=5285

http://www.qal.ru/politics/n18898

----------


## маска

"В этом году ВВС России планируют закупить *шесть* таких самолетов. В дальнейшем эти машины будут закупаться партиями *по 10 в год*. Потребности ВВС РФ в таких самолетах до 2020 года составляют около 200 единиц."
Забавно.К примеру Тайвань производил "Цзин-Го" по два самолета в месяц.Догоним и перегоним....Тайвань  :Frown:

----------


## AC

20 сентября на аэродроме Липецкого авиацентра в рамках проведения Дня призывника состоится наземный и воздушный показ новейшего фронтового бомбардировщика Су-34, поступившего на вооружение Липецкого ЦБП и ПЛС.
Участники мероприятия на земле смогут  побывать в кабине самолета и непосредственно пообщаться с летным и инженерным составом обслуживающий самолет Су-34.
Для пришедших на День призывника летчики Центра продемонстрируют воздушный пилотаж над летным полем на самолете Су-34.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=30826
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> "В этом году ВВС России планируют закупить *шесть* таких самолетов. В дальнейшем эти машины будут закупаться партиями *по 10 в год*. Потребности ВВС РФ в таких самолетах до 2020 года составляют около 200 единиц."
> Забавно.К примеру Тайвань производил "Цзин-Го" по два самолета в месяц.Догоним и перегоним....Тайвань


Надо дождаться декабря чтобы посмотреть на спектакль "Торжественный прием новых самолетов главкомом ВВС". Тогда "цыплят" и стоит считать.

----------


## маска

> Надо дождаться декабря чтобы посмотреть на спектакль "Торжественный прием новых самолетов главкомом ВВС". Тогда "цыплят" и стоит считать.


Интересно,что примерно тоже самое в виде F-15E выпускалось с темпом 5-6 машин в месяц,и было это 20 ! лет назад (первый серийный в апреле 1988).Парировать такой временной отрыв, видимо, просто в принципе не реально.Впрочем первый полет YF-22 был в 1990 году,а ПАК ФА в...можно подсчитать  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно,что примерно тоже самое в виде F-15E выпускалось с темпом 5-6 машин в месяц,и было это 20 ! лет назад


Ну допустим ,  это не то-же самое,  в советские годы Су-27 выпускался более впечатляющими темпами ,  или забывать начали , что уже давно в другой стране живете. ?

----------


## игорь

как непосредственно участвовавший=
Завод им.Гагарина (Комсомольск на Амуре)
всередине 80х в месяц выпускал-10-12 Су-27
и 20 Су-17
иркутский завод-по 2-4 спарки Су-27 уб в месяц

без выходных и праздничных дней в три смены

----------


## [RUS] MK

> То-есть там вообще пустота или все-таки , по аналогии с Су-24МР, установлен противовес, по массе сопоставимый с расчетной массой предпологаемого оборудования.


Там вроде как РЛС заднего обзора когда-то хотели установить. Но...  :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

Вспомним :

http://www.mk.ru/blogs/idmk/2007/08/01/mk-daily/303622/



Сравним время и итоги.....

 В марте 2006-го тогда еще министр обороны Сергей Иванов обещал: “К 2010 году мы должны закупить 24 самолета “Су-34”, это целый полк! Уже в 2006 году будут получены два серийных самолета “Су-34”, в 2007-м — еще шесть, в 2008-м — десять и далее — по нарастающей”.

----------


## AC

> Вспомним :
> http://www.mk.ru/blogs/idmk/2007/08/01/mk-daily/303622/
>  Сравним время и итоги.....
>  В марте 2006-го тогда еще министр обороны Сергей Иванов обещал: “К 2010 году мы должны закупить 24 самолета “Су-34”, это целый полк! Уже в 2006 году будут получены два серийных самолета “Су-34”, в 2007-м — еще шесть, в 2008-м — десять и далее — по нарастающей”.


*У них концепция поменялась...*  :Smile: 

Москва. *11 июня 2008*. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Интенсивность проведения государственных совместных испытаний (ГСИ) многоцелевых ударных самолетов Су-34 по сравнению с прошлым годом возросла почти вдвое, сообщили "Интерфаксу-АВН" в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
"В следующем году интенсивность проведения летных испытаний Су-34 может еще более увеличиться, но это зависит от тех планов, которые закладывает заказчик - российское военное ведомство", - отметил собеседник агентства.
По его словам, в рамках ГСИ "недавно с помощью специальной аппаратуры успешно решена задача, связанная с отработкой режима предотвращения сваливания самолета в штопор".
"*Сегодня в летных испытаниях принимают участие пять Су-34, этого количества достаточно, и увеличивать его не планируется*", - сказал источник.
Он напомнил, что первый этап ГСИ завершился 30 октября 2006 года с выполнением более 200 полетов Су-34. "*Второй этап летных испытаний рассчитан на период примерно в три года*", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Он подчеркнул, что "*сегодня важен не столько количественный выпуск Су-34, сколько налаживание их производства по заданной цене*".
"Поэтому необходимо произвести техперевооружение Новосибирского авиазавода с тем, чтобы добиться производства в приемлемых ценовых параметрах, то есть снизить себестоимость и трудоемкость производства самолета", - сказал собеседник "ИФ-АВН".
http://vpk.name/news/17761_letnyie_i...istochnik.html

*И все как положено у нас! -- Золотые горы обещает лично сокол наш тов. Иванов, а "сливает" ивановские обещания в помойку через два года некий анонимный "источник"...*  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Я уж думал их уже до "дыр" наисПытали, что пора уже строить и летать!!! 

Красиво по поводу цены сказано - "*налаживание их производства по заданной цене"*...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Я уж думал их уже до "дыр" наисПытали, что пора уже строить и летать!!! 
> 
> Красиво по поводу цены сказано - "*налаживание их производства по заданной цене"*...


Чем дольше они его будут испытывать, тем дешевле он будет.  :Smile:  В конце концов пойдет по цене металлолома.

----------


## Холостяк

Зато уже разрисовали Су из Липецка...
А что второму то имя не дают?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Зато уже разрисовали Су из Липецка...
> А что второму то имя не дают?


Этого-то на хрена налепили, не пойму. Кто эту моду установил? Хотя догадываюсь...

----------


## Андрей

А почему Вам так не нравится это изображение на борту аэроплана, что Вас так угнетает. Скажите пожалуйста?

----------


## Холостяк

Конечно прикольно назвать Су-34 "Чудотворцем"... 
Хммм... С одной стороны, конечно, вроде как перебор... Лик как на иконе... С другой - историческая традиция. В русской армии боевые корабли флота называли именами святых. Но там не рисовали лики на борту...

----------


## Беларус

Господа, так сколько всего Су-34 поставлено?

Как я понимаю, все они дислоцируются в Липецком ЦБП. Верно?

----------


## AC

> Господа, так сколько всего Су-34 поставлено?
> Как я понимаю, все они дислоцируются в Липецком ЦБП. Верно?


Да, в Липецком ЦБП дислоцируется весь один...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

А весь второй где?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А почему Вам так не нравится это изображение на борту аэроплана, что Вас так угнетает. Скажите пожалуйста?


У нас тема несколько иная.

----------


## Андрей

Вот именно, дорогой FLOGGER!

----------


## AC

> А весь второй где?


Весь второй -- в Ахтубинске...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще я думал, что "весь второй" тоже в Липецке. Значит, они как разлетелись тогда, после Новосибирска, так и летают-один там, другой там. Да-а... Что-то я не припомню, кто-нибудь озвучивал конкретные планы поставок СУ-34-х в полки. И долго, интересно, они еще будут "испытываться"? А что же тогда все предыдущие годы делали, когда их по всем Салонам таскали? А, может, просто денег не дают достаточно на испытания?

----------


## TIMCZ

Блог с несколькими фото Су-34 02 в Липецке...
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/

----------

